# Cyp. Sabine 'Orchid Court' AM/AOS



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

My Sabine is always the first cyp to bloom for me, and was awarded in 2018. It never fails to impress and this year has graced me with four flowers in its little "1 gallon" pot. Growing outside here in central Ohio (40ºN, 83ºW) in pot in a raised bed year-round.




]


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 30, 2021)

What a beauty and excellent photographs.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice! Where from?


----------



## tenman (Apr 30, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice! Where from?


I think this one was originally from Wayne Roberts (Roberts Flower Supply) near Cleveland


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2021)

Gorgeous and sooo eye catching.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2021)

Very nice Sabine! Congratulations for such long term success in a pot in a hot summer climate!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2021)

Nicely grown.


----------

